# Christmas should be 'downgraded'



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Says a government think tank, unless other religious festivals get marked on an even footing, to make the UK 'more multicultural'

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/itn/20071101/tuk-think-tank-says-downgrade-christmas-dba1618_1.html

Will the last British citizen out of the UK please turn off the lights :evil:

Who pays for these fucking things. Oh, thats right, us.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

If they don't like they can FUCK OFF :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:

If anyone wants to live in this country they must live by OUR rules and traditions, and must speak fluent English before coming in.

Rant over


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

For Fucks Sake get Real!

In 10 days time I will be in Singapore. A Muslim Country, run by Chinese and with a small (low single digit % Christian population). Yet the Christmas decorations will rival Regent Street, with some shops spending GBÂ£100,000 on Christmas Trees and Lights. There wont be any thought of political correctness about this.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> For Fucks Sake get Real!
> 
> In 10 days time I will be in Singapore. A Muslim Country, run by Chinese and with a small (low single digit % Christian population). Yet the Christmas decorations will rival Regent Street, with some shops spending GBÂ£100,000 on Christmas Trees and Lights. There wont be any thought of political correctness about this.


So inother words you agree with the article - we should equally celebrate other religious events.

IMO - religion is an outdated and irrelevant concept and should be banned!


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Downgrade away but if you take away my holiday I'll beat you to death with your own shoes... :evil:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

saint said:


> IMO - religion is an outdated and irrelevant concept and should be banned!


For once we agree  lets ban religion but keep the piss ups and partys that go with it :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Another example of the morons in this country who think we should just roll over and forget our heritage, tradition, culture, values, etc.* When are they going to realise it's these very traits that made our country 'Great' in the first place :? :x

They'll be asking the Queen to move out of Buck House next so we can move some Eastern Europeans in :roll:

*Before anyone says anything...Yes I know the way we celebrate Christmas these days is more American than British, but you get my drift :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

saint said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > For Fucks Sake get Real!
> ...


Taken out of context. What I am saying is Muslim countries celebrate Christmas without PC shit, yet Christian countries have to worry about what the Muslims etc think.



saint said:


> IMO - religion is an outdated and irrelevant concept and should be banned!


Agreed - Christmas is no longer a Christian festival, but a load of commercial hype aimed at relieving us of our hard earned cash.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Am not just meaning for Christmas.... look at how many issues these days that are commented upon by the Church/Religious Groups - all in the name of morality..... what a joke!!! Look at how many conflicts there are in the World and what they are based upon.

IMO religion contribute to the majority of racisim in today's society


----------



## episteme (Mar 30, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> Agreed - Christmas is no longer a Christian festival, but a load of commercial hype aimed at relieving us of our hard earned cash.


Eh? Christmas never was a 'Christian' festival, it was a pagan Roman festival (Saturnalia, to be precise) which actually celebrated the winter solstice; it was merely adopted by the RC church in a PR exercise. Easter (honouring the pagan god Esther) is another cracking example of such interesting interpretation by the RC church.


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

I really dont care if Christmas is for christians, i aint christian but still celebrate it. Any religious festival/celebration thats amounts to good pi*s ups gets a thumbs up in my eyes.

Anything that had something to do with people having a good time and getting time of work should be celebrated to maximum capacity!!!

Dont know what the hell it has to do with speaking fluent english or getting out of countries, people should start thinking more on the lines of not our country but our planet.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

nilanth said:


> I really dont care if Christmas is for christians, i aint christian but still celebrate it. Any religious festival/celebration thats amounts to good pi*s ups gets a thumbs up in my eyes.
> 
> Anything that had something to do with people having a good time and getting time of work should be celebrated to maximum capacity!!!
> 
> Dont know what the hell it has to do with speaking fluent english or getting out of countries, people should start thinking more on the lines of not our country but our planet.


There we go - that sums up Christmas for the masses - no religious ties whatsoever..... NATIONAL public holiday (for the majority). Same can be said for Easter to a lesser extent.... we could be doing with more of them.... look at the Yanks & 4/07 & Thanksgiving.


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

exactly lets all just get pi*sed and have a good time


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

nilanth said:


> exactly lets all just get pi*sed and have a good time


Getting p*ssed and having a good time offend me, so I'd appreciate it if you all go live in special reserved areas*** for native British people where your quaint customs and traditions don't upset me and my "settling-in" process.

:roll:

***_I'd call it a "reservation" but maybe we could just call it a "queue" to make you all feel more at home_


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

This kind of thing really boils my blood. :x


----------



## Jonybravo (Oct 23, 2006)

"It emerged in 2006 that three out of four employers were not putting up Christmas decorations in the workplace for fear of offending staff of other cultures"

What an absolute joke, England is (or at least was) a predominantly Christian country, of course we are going to celebrate Christmas, if you don't like it then tough luck. (As an employer) I accomodate other people's religions, and if someone wanted to put an angry badger on their desk to celebrate their religion then I would let them do so, I wouldn't complain about it, nor would it offend me, if you get offended by our traditions you know where you can go.........in fact I will drive you all the way to dover and put you on a boat (not in my TT of course, that would be a waste of mileage.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Jonybravo said:


> "It emerged in 2006 that three out of four employers were not putting up Christmas decorations in the workplace for fear of offending staff of other cultures"
> 
> What an absolute joke, England is (or at least was) a predominantly Christian country, of course we are going to celebrate Christmas, if you don't like it then tough luck. (As an employer) I accomodate other people's religions, and if someone wanted to put an angry badger on their desk to celebrate their religion then I would let them do so, I wouldn't complain about it, nor would it offend me, if you get offended by our traditions you know where you can go.........in fact I will drive you all the way to dover and put you on a boat (not in my TT of course, that would be a waste of mileage.


Am sorry but that is shite.... why do we have to be followers of a religion? After, and am sorry to those devotees, it's only a belief!! Our society has moved from celebrating Christmas as a religious festival to one of consumerisim (sp i know) - there is nothing wrong with putting up decorations.... but please, those wanting to defend it, do so for the right reasons - after all they have in the main no religious significance ie: Santa Claus (as we see him) is a product of the Coca Cola empire!!

Take religion out of the holiday period... and what do we get?!?! Exactly the same thing!!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

saint said:


> There we go - that sums up Christmas for the masses - no religious ties whatsoever..... NATIONAL public holiday (for the majority). Same can be said for Easter to a lesser extent.... we could be doing with more of them.... look at the Yanks & 4/07 & Thanksgiving.


Yeah, but the yanks only get 10 days annual leave and are back to work on Boxing day.

I prefer our holidays cheers.


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

Why do I have to work for a living when I could be on some numpty think-tank spouting sh*te all day? Where do I apply?

On a practical level, how do you go about "downgrading" Christmas anyway?
Will it have an "orange" or "medium" rating like those similarly useful terrorist threat levels?
Ban Turkeys? Tax wrapping-paper?
Destroy all archive copies of The Sound of Music? Hmm, actually...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

episteme said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed - Christmas is no longer a Christian festival, but a load of commercial hype aimed at relieving us of our hard earned cash.
> ...


Not an accepted fact amongst theologists and scholars.

Roman winter solstice festival was 17 dec, then 17th-23th dec.

Early Christians in 4th Century AD are thought to have assigned 25th Dec as the Mass of Christ.

The winter solstice under the roman calender spans both festivals but there is no general agreement that they are connected as you state.

Your statement of fact is rather a hotly disputed theory, and therefore just your personal view. To be precise.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > There we go - that sums up Christmas for the masses - no religious ties whatsoever..... NATIONAL public holiday (for the majority). Same can be said for Easter to a lesser extent.... we could be doing with more of them.... look at the Yanks & 4/07 & Thanksgiving.
> ...


Me too.
(Having just booked off 13 Dec to 3rd Jan)


----------



## spain (May 28, 2005)

Come to Spain, 44 days off a year - lovely!

Seriously,whether you are Catholic or not, religious or not, the point of this thread(as I have seen it) is that the UK is having to bow to immigrants just to be politically correct.(I am sure someone on here will correct me on this).

In other words, no matter what festival is being celebrated, itÂ´s not fair unless these tossers who sponge from society get thiers too.

Is this a fair assumption?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I dont care about other religions, this is the UK. We celebrate xmas and have done for 100s of years. I love our traditions and dont want to change for no one.

If you dont like it tuff. I dont like lots of thing but i have to put up with them.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Xmas - wtf is xmas - and u are trying to make an arguement out of that!!! If you celebrate it it's surely got to be Christmas... the hint is in the name!!!!!

FAILED!

And 100s of years - we prolly scrape 200 years of this Victorian tradition! And still less that 100 for Mr Coca Cola!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I have to put xmas, i cant spell it.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> I have to put xmas, i cant spell it.


Says it all.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

I'm planning on celebrating my Birthday next year with no decorations just a wee beer or two, perhaps a meal out and the odd pressie.

Any objections from anyone before I think about it too much and get all excited?

:roll:

I can't wait to be invaded by hostile aliens, it will make us all friends again and suddenly diversity won't be an issue.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

John C said:


> I can't wait to be invaded by hostile aliens, it will make us all friends again and suddenly diversity won't be an issue.


That's an interesting thought 

Joe


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

John C said:


> I'm planning on celebrating my Birthday next year with no decorations just a wee beer or two, perhaps a meal out and the odd pressie.
> 
> Any objections from anyone before I think about it too much and get all excited?
> 
> ...


I object!By stating 'your' birthday you imply that you and you alone can celebrate it.This makes you a minority.So,as to not offend any other minorities,majorities or any other cnut your birthday is to be downgraded.
You will be allowed 10 minutes to sing to yourself(alone) and one bottle of Mackesons stout.
Ok?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

TTCool said:


> John C said:
> 
> 
> > I can't wait to be invaded by hostile aliens, it will make us all friends again and suddenly diversity won't be an issue.
> ...


Actually re-reading does sound a bit personal, I meant for us, the human race, to be invaded. Not me personally, where it hurts! :lol:



paulie1 said:


> John C said:
> 
> 
> > I'm planning on celebrating my Birthday next year with no decorations just a wee beer or two, perhaps a meal out and the odd pressie.
> ...


Ahhh ok, bit harsh, but ok. Actually I celebrate it with my wife who has the same birthday (spooky huh?) so can we have 20 mins and 2 bottles? Before anyone says yes I have thought about what I would do with the other 19 mins 30 seconds. :wink:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I read it as the human race, John, nothing else  Reminded me of the camaraderie and friendship that existed during the war.

Joe


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

TTCool said:


> I read it as the human race, John, nothing else  Reminded me of the camaraderie and friendship that existed during the war.
> 
> Joe


The enemy of my enemy is my friend and all that. Suddenly those 'foreigners' seem much closer to home.


----------



## Yodah (Sep 26, 2005)

Christma shouldn't be happening at all [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------

